# are cockatiels are supposed to have feathers under their wings?



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

i was misting all my birds and they didnt like it, but then Charly flew over to me and was lifting up her wings. on the wing bone and nder her wings was just skin and no feathers is this normal?? 



thanksss


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

no, they should have feathers there.....as in this photo...[URL="







[/URL] either the other birdies are plucking her, or she has a dry skin problem..but tiels dont normally pluck themselves unless there is an underlying problem ie giardia...to be sure I would take her to the vet and get gram stains etc and blood work done....but just how bare is it?


----------



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

oh no, its a lot barer than that, the other birds dont pluck her but she is always biting under there


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree that is a very common symptom of Giardia.


----------



## Coolguy101 (May 14, 2009)

If you pluck it out they don\'t.


----------



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

sweetrsue said:


> I agree that is a very common symptom of Giardia.


whats giardia?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Was she very wet? I can see spots of Spikes skin sometimes when he is wet. I think you best bet would be to take her to an avian vet for a check up


----------



## Coolguy101 (May 14, 2009)

It is a type of bird, the latin name.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

lmacri223 said:


> whats giardia?


Giardia is a one-celled protozoal organism
http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/giardia.html


----------

